# I have no wings :(



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok, I currently do a push/pull/leg day. The bits on my back under my arms (my wings, cant remember proper name!) Do not seem to be growing. I thought they were but I cant even feel muscle there! Im doing deadlifts, straight legged dead lifts, Lat pull downs - although my gym we have some proper gay machine that I put on max weight and its not even hard :/ and I do bent over rows, 5x5 at around 70k but still no growth! Have slowed down the sets and reps but still nothing, any thing I can chuck in the mix?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes.

Time...

Growing muscle takes time...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Yes.
> 
> Time...
> 
> Growing muscle takes time...


Ok mate thanks  just every thing else seems to have grown quiet quick! Was wondering if I was a freak and didnt have these things  :lift:


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

I know what you need my friend, is a redbull !! lol

but in all seriousness , change about about the reps , if ur doing deadlifts, wide lat pull downs , bent-over rows your back should be growing !! dont worry too much , as everybodys got a body part that is slower in growing than the rest of the body,

and the the muscle is latissimus dorsi !! aka the lats


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Reverse close grip chins are what you need.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Reverse close grip chins are what you need.


Them be called pullups...

And he just needs time - I think he's only been at it for 3 months


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

reverse close pull downs*** on the lat pull down machine, great exercise.

anyhoo stick at it yeti


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

TH&S said:


> *Them be called pullups...*
> 
> And he just needs time - I think he's only been at it for 3 months


Thats odd, I always thought they were called reverse grip chins as well....

Yetiman : Reverse grip chins (or pullups -  ) , and wide grip chins will do your lats wonders. I now its hard at first but keep at it. After a while you can start adding a weighted belt.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Yes.
> 
> Time...
> 
> Growing muscle takes time...


So growing your LATS takes timemg:

Tbh lats are hard to grow as they arent a normal muscle to get developed on the human body lots of food deadlifts and chins will develop them.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

lol red bull!



MXD said:


> Reverse close grip chins are what you need.


Thanks for that, the day I can do a pull up of any kinda... lol.

Yea TH&S there are not something I have done the whole way through something I have started doing recently!

MXD I will try what you said on the lat pull down machine though thanks 

Thanks too beequeth! I just cant do them think I dont have enough strength and too heavy at the moment!

Thansk Con as well you sexy man beast.


----------



## ANDY-D (Feb 19, 2008)

dam you BIG DAN you beat me too the red bull joke ......lol


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

People knock these videos (with good reasion) but watch the chin/pullup variations thats the key to a big back.

my back was pathetic before i started doing them seriously i never did any chins/pullups after a few months i added some good width to my lats.

I would give the rest of the video a watch just for the fun of it, imagine your gym PT doing these.

loads of variations there good for your tricep as well.

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/bodybuilding/video/xzdi8_bodybuilding-thug-workoutfitness-13_sport

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/bodybuilding/video/xzehw_bodybuilding-thug-workoutfitness-23_sport

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/bodybuilding/video/xzfm2_bodybuilding-thug-workoutfitness-33_sport


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

wogihao said:


> People knock these videos (with good reasion) but watch the chin/pullup variations thats the key to a big back.
> 
> my back was pathetic before i started doing them seriously i never did any chins/pullups after a few months i added some good width to my lats.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot wogi I will watch these when I get home


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm sure you'll notice a big difference when you've cut your BF right down, especially if you're making progression on the weight.

Remember less bodyweight will make chins easier, also.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

You could always try Always ultra, or even Red Bull.

You defintitely get wings with them.....:love:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> You could always try Always ultra, or even Red Bull.
> 
> You defintitely get wings with them.....:love:


lol  Couldnt rep you  I been whoring up the rep in the last 24 hours


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

It's ok....you can owe me.....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you want wings, then do heavy dumbell rows for em, they are the daddy


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

SCJP said:


> I'm sure you'll notice a big difference when you've cut your BF right down, especially if you're making progression on the weight.


Thats exactly what I was thinking.

The "V" shape is accentuated by wide shoulders and a narrow waste.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Kezz said:


> you want wings, then do heavy dumbell rows for em, they are the daddy


wooohooo these are in my back day,

dont worry yeti i cant see mine unless i try spread them lol enphisize try

i heard alot of people cant spread them , i cant , only one at a time hahaha

but im progressing with weight so im sure they are growing just cant see them yet.

they will come mate dont worry


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

When i first started out weight training at 14years old at the local leisure centre,for some reason i loved the pullover machine,god knows why but i did and would regularly do set after set on it(probably did 10sets on it most times in there),anyway,i never really hit my chest hard cos i never wanted a big chest(again,god knows why).

Within 3months of this,i'd gone from a 38'' chest to a 44''.....and looked like LATMAN!!:crazy::crazy:

Seriously,i'd no chest,just massive wings sticking out the sides and abs that were on par with the guy off the Levi's ads in the 80's!!(not bad for a 14year old).

I must also add,that during this crazy pullover phase,i could rarely lift my arms so my arms were parallel with my shoulders and was lifting the whole stack of weights on there(100kg) which was way more than anyone else in there.

In the end the health and safety Nazi's removed the machine along with the free weights so i changed gyms eventually......they're still respectable now but i think i was by far leaner back in them days. 

Strange thing is,i just dont get any good feeling from barbell/dumbell pullovers.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Ok, I currently do a push/pull/leg day. The bits on my back under my arms (my wings, cant remember proper name!) Do not seem to be growing. I thought they were but I cant even feel muscle there! Im doing deadlifts, straight legged dead lifts, Lat pull downs - although my gym we have some proper gay machine that I put on max weight and its not even hard :/ and I do bent over rows, 5x5 at around 70k but still no growth! Have slowed down the sets and reps but still nothing, any thing I can chuck in the mix?


Not sure if its already been said as i havent read the whole thread but , if you have no wings you need REDBULL LOL


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Just a quickie yeti, stick with the " lat pulldowns" using various diifferent grips, but def overhand wide grip, your dropping that fat great mate, you'll soon be able to incorparate Pull ups/chins, with that and the weight loss, you'll soon be flying.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey, here's an idea.....

.......why not try a can of Redbullllllll!!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I like one arm bent-over DB rows. Can really feel the mind muscle connection. Probably my over-all favorite exercise.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I like one arm bent-over DB rows. Can really feel the mind muscle connection. Probably my over-all favorite exercise.


Strangely,i have never felt anything doing one arm dumbell rows.I must be doing something wrong and over the years i always give it another go but it just dont work for me.

Bent barbell rows work for me,as do machine rows(not pulley rows).

Strange but true.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Dont say i dont treat you yeti babes


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dan2004 said:


> Dont say i dont treat you yeti babes


lol dan you ****er! Not seen you on msn in a while mate! Hope all is well with you!


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

from what ive read, the key to a big back is mind muscle connection, and full contractions.

imagine your hands are hooks on backs exercises and pull from the elbow.

squeeze at the contraction and let them stretch at the negative phase of the movement


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

If you have a work out partner or can grap someone around you have them place there fingers in the middle of your back, ( between the shoulder blades ), you want to pinch there fingers this will help with the mind muscle connection. Works great on seated-rows...


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Dumbell rows are my current favourite.

I've found the trick is to maintain more of a right angle between forearm and upper arm, thus keeping the weight more toward the waist than the shoulder. You can really feel the lat doing the work this way.

Either than or how about Red Bull?


----------



## tojona (Apr 20, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Ok, I currently do a push/pull/leg day. The bits on my back under my arms (my wings, cant remember proper name!) Do not seem to be growing. I thought they were but I cant even feel muscle there! Im doing deadlifts, straight legged dead lifts, Lat pull downs - although my gym we have some proper gay machine that I put on max weight and its not even hard :/ and I do bent over rows, 5x5 at around 70k but still no growth! Have slowed down the sets and reps but still nothing, any thing I can chuck in the mix?


Do the pull-up (chin-ups). You will be amazed how extensively that can recruit your Teres major, Teres minor, Infraspinatus, Latissimus dorsi, Latissimus dorsi aponeurosis, Rhomboides, and the Trapezius inferior part---all of which make up your "wings". I don't know what type of pull-up bar your gym has, but the more variations of this motion the better. I built an outdoor *Total Body Weight Gym *in my garden that has two types of bars that allow several variations of the pull-up. But then I had mine custom-made. I live in the the Sun now... in the tropics. I'm done with good ole blighty!

Hope that helps


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

tojona said:


> Do the pull-up (chin-ups). You will be amazed how extensively that can recruit your Teres major, Teres minor, Infraspinatus, Latissimus dorsi, Latissimus dorsi aponeurosis, Rhomboides, and the Trapezius inferior part---all of which make up your "wings". I don't know what type of pull-up bar your gym has, but the more variations of this motion the better. I built a gym in my garden that has two types of bars that allow several variations of the pull-up. But then I had mine custom-made. I live in the the Sun now... in the tropics. I'm done with good ole blighty!
> 
> Hope that helps


Thanks matey  I can not do pull ups though! Once I can I will be hitting these!


----------



## tojona (Apr 20, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Thanks matey  I can not do pull ups though! Once I can I will be hitting these!


* Oh yes you can! *Get a stool. Put one leg on it, and let the other leg dangle. Once you get used to that, use that as a warm-up set and then let go of the leg for as many reps as you can, even if it's just one or two reps. Only way to go mate! Pull-ups are HARD WORK, and there's no getting used to them. Just get on with it. It gets easier.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Thanks matey  I can not do pull ups though! Once I can I will be hitting these!


Yeti - do lat pulldowns dude.

Pullups will get easier as your fat loss increases


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Yeti - do lat pulldowns dude.
> 
> Pullups will get easier as your fat loss increases


Hi Buddy, I have been doing them, although the machine is not ideal for lat pull downs (we dont have a proper lat pull down machine its more like a shoulder(sp) working thing, But I lean back and pull down so its like lat pull down lol. Only problem with that is I put it on max weight and I do the 3x10 no problem at all. Not even really hurting -.-

Thanks for the advice tojona, im 22 and half stone at the moment dude I litteraly cant pull my self up lol.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Hi Buddy, I have been doing them, although the machine is not ideal for lat pull downs (we dont have a proper lat pull down machine its more like a shoulder(sp) working thing, But I lean back and pull down so its like lat pull down lol. Only problem with that is I put it on max weight and I do the 3x10 no problem at all. Not even really hurting -.-
> 
> Thanks for the advice tojona, im 22 and half stone at the moment dude I litteraly cant pull my self up lol.


Not the safest recommendation I will ever make but in our gym when we get past what the max stack weight is we add on a DB's, seen additional 80 lbs added by stacking 2X 40 lbs DB stacked on each other...Not completely fool proof....But we have been doing it like that for yrs....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

You could also try Stiff Arm Pull Downs...Maybe...Might help...Cheers


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I dont think the gap is big enough to add extra weight  Thanks though for the other suggestion I will look in to that


----------

